# red raw peppers trigger diarrhea attack



## Gail3 (Sep 4, 2013)

A week ago, I had half a red pepper with blue cheese dip. I had gas all afternoon, then immediately after supper, I had to run fast to the toilet. OMG - I think I lost 5 pounds instantly. I suspected that it was the dressing, so I tossed it in the garbage. The next week, I had some red pepper again for lunch, but with a different dip (a yoghurt dip). Ii made sure I took my lactaid enzyme before eating. Same symptoms again! Evil, dastardly peppers. I can eat mozza cheese no problem. I'm getting so discouraged having these awful reactions to healthy food. I've had IBS for eleven years now, and I seem to be having these reactions more often. I'm running out of foods to eat that won't trigger a reaction. I'm at the point now where I say - hey if it tastes good, It will make me sick! Anyone else have this violent reaction to red peppers?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Raw veggies tend to be hard on IBSers. Cooked usually is better than raw.

A lot of healthy foods have things like FODMAPs that can increase gas. Some people do seem to be sensitive to nightshade family veggies so that may be the issue as I think peppers are fairly low in fodmaps, but the sweeter red pepper might have more than a green pepper, but I'm not sure.


----------



## crankypaws (Sep 4, 2013)

I've only just ventured into a new lifestyle diet with IBS. I am cautiously monitoring my reaction to everything this week like a hawk!! I just ate half a red pepper with my meal, so I shall come back and report how it affects me (not that it would affect everyone the same way) but I clicked on this post for that reason


----------



## Frustrated-gut (Aug 9, 2013)

Raw vegetables of any kind did that to me for years before a Chinese Herbalist told me to stop eating raw. I only did because of my IBS and I thought it was the best way to get nutrience from my food, since nothing stayed in me for longer than a few minutes. Sometimes what it "healthy" for normal people cause IBS people the most grief.


----------



## cole1984 (Oct 16, 2011)

bell peppers cooked or raw make me like that and i also have lots of pain. So they can't be part of my diet at all. I am now starting to have flare ups with anything that has cream in it. Like ice cream CRY CRY, and so on, but the odd part is this just started like with in this week. Anyone have ideas why out of nowhere this would happen?


----------

